# 07 brute force stator?????



## 5.3vortec (Feb 21, 2012)

my brute isnt charging i measured the volts ac at the stator out of the 3 phases i get 52vac 56vac and 4vac at 3000rpm to me that sounds like a bad stator but any other opinions would be appreciated and will any kawi v twin stator from a 650 750 work if it is the stator

thanks in advance


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like an open winding on one of the Phases but I would think the book will tell you the specs. I think if the stators all come off a carbed brute it should work. The FIs had a different CPS setup I believe.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yea the EFI bikes are different I ran into that with the flywheels. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.3vortec (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry i took so long to get back but ya it was the stator another tooth came off the starter gear jammed in the stator i now have a used stator from a 05 650 sra and a 2012 starter gear


----------

